# Did Website Went Down Late Last Night Into Early Morning?



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I tried to go to this website but it showed a Driver Error message
then I tried to use Tapatalk app but it wasn't working working either, It kept asking for login info
which I tried to input but didn't do anything as if my username and password was invalid

I thought it was routine maintenance, but it looks like a database issue.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Experienced the website being down twice this week. I received the same message you did using both Internet Explorer 11 and Google Chrome.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Me too! Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I know once it was a hard drive failure (I'm not familiar with their setup and if one drive actually took the server down or it was more than that).

Maybe David or Brandon will fill us in.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

We lost a RAID drive and it put the system files into read only mode which made for the issue. The drive was replaced and we got back online. However this morning at 3AM CT the file system went into read only mode again and not sure why. Did not fix it until this morning as I did not hear my alert go off on my phone.

I am going to try rebuilding the OS and see if the issue goes away. Through from what I have read, the system files go into read only for for protection when a drive issue occurs. But we do not currently see any issue with our array.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Note...May have another drive issue for some reason so we may bring the server down again at some point to replace it. It is being further looked at.

Just showing you what we found in the logs...

Nov 19 04:02:50 dbnet kernel: 3w-9xxx: scsi0: AEN: ERROR (0x04:0x0009): Drive timeout detectedhy=1. 
Nov 19 04:03:24 dbnet kernel: 3w-9xxx: scsi0: AEN: WARNING (0x04:0x0023): Sector repair completedhy=1, LBA=0x10F24459. 
Nov 19 04:03:41 dbnet kernel: 3w-9xxx: scsi0: AEN: ERROR (0x04:0x0009): Drive timeout detectedhy=1. 
Nov 19 04:04:26 dbnet last message repeated 2 times 
Nov 19 09:22:30 dbnet syslogd 1.4.1: restart.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Cases of indigestion sometimes need to be burped.

Ain't no thang.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

My notices of new posts to my watch thread are going nowhere -- getting Server Not Found.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

It seems eNom is down. Oh my, thats a major issue!

"We are undergoing unscheduled maintenance affecting DNS resolution. We are actively working to resolve this as soon as possible" (Posted 18 mins ago on their Facebook page.) https://www.facebook.com/eNomCom

As such, you browser or DNS provider can not look up the IP address for click.dbstalk.com.

And when your ISP clears it's DNS Cache, there is a good change you will not then be able to reach the site at all unless they get the service back up.

This is kind of a MJAOR thing to be happening as they handle tens of millions of domains thus affecting everything from websites to email services.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Looks like it may be resolved as I can look DNS records again. Hope it does not go right back down again.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Page drew a blank once. Worked on reload.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes, it looks like eNom is still going up and down as they resolve the issue. 

At least this time it is not our server. Knock on wood.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

I try. I am the first to say if we messed something up. No reason not to. 

BTW...eNom says they are back 100%.

Now to see if our drive array holds.

Is anyone a server admin? As I just fumble through as I can.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

UPDATE: Second hard drive replaced this morning. Thus the short down time.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

David Bott said:


> I try. I am the first to say if we messed something up. No reason not to.
> 
> BTW...eNom says they are back 100%.
> 
> ...


I thought that's what you had Brandon for 

I do some server admin stuff, but when we have a drive failure, I just pop in a new drive.

But I've been around things enough to feel for admins that are having system issues.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A wee tangent: The *Delete key *when using Safari onna Mac on this website has stopped working. Yes, it's only one instance, and on my other laptop, it doesn't happen. Only on this site, only in a reply box (not in address bar), so I am stumped as to how or where to start trouble shooting. Yes, relaunches and reboots have occurred.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> A wee tangent: The *Delete key *when using Safari onna Mac on this website has stopped working. Yes, it's only one instance, and on my other laptop, it doesn't happen. Only on this site, only in a reply box (not in address bar), so I am stumped as to how or where to start trouble shooting. Yes, relaunches and reboots have occurred.


You are way off topic for this thread. But it sounds like you have a issue with that machine seeing you said it does not happen on the laptop. My guess, browser. But still wrong thread.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> I thought that's what you had Brandon for
> 
> I do some server admin stuff, but when we have a drive failure, I just pop in a new drive.
> 
> But I've been around things enough to feel for admins that are having system issues.


My hubs does IT work too, and he pops in a drive when one crash and burns. But still needs to deal with the data, etc and grabbing it from back-ups.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Eva said:


> My hubs does IT work too, and he pops in a drive when one crash and burns. But still needs to deal with the data, etc and grabbing it from back-ups.


I've never had to do that. Just replace the drive and move on with my day. Hut then I've never had multiple fail at once or a controller go bad.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi All...

It seems we have a RAID controller issue as it turns out. So we will replace the controller as soon as we can. Just have to get a hold of the same type.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

RAID controller now replaced. Hope this solves our outage issues of late.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Im sorry your having problems David,we all love it here and dont wanna lose it!!!!!

I hope things are corrected soon buddy


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

David Bott said:


> RAID controller now replaced. Hope this solves our outage issues of late.


Awesome!!!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What he said!


After three years of therapy my psychiatrist said something that brought tears to my eyes. He said, "No hablo inglés, Señor."


----------

